# Saar-Pfalz-Weg (Saarbrücken-Kaiserslautern) Infos?



## Skeletor23 (9. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

Es gibt anscheint einen Wanderweg der von Saarbrücken über Kaiserslautern  nach Bad Dürkheim führt. Saar-Pfalz-Weg heißt der und ist mit schwarzem Punkt auf weißem Balken markiert. 

Mich würde interessieren ob der prinzipiell mit dem Mountainbike fahrbar ist, und ob den vielleicht schon mal jemand gemacht hat.
Falls jemand GPS-Daten hat wäre das natürlich auch mega hilfreich.
Im Netz finde ich leider nicht so viel dazu, ausser das hier, da fehlt allerdings der erste Teil:

http://www.openstreetmap.org/relation/128284

Danke für jegliche Hilfe


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. März 2015)

gerade noch auf Wikipedia gefunden:


 Der *Schwarze Punkt auf weißem Balken* von Saarbrücken (Schafbrücke) über den Pfälzerwald in die Vorderpfalz bis nach Rülzheim. Der Wegverlauf im Pfälzerwald geht von Landstuhl, über den Gelterswoog und Kaiserslautern, weiter auf der historischen Höhenstraße vorbei an Hochspeyer nach Frankenstein, durch das Jägertal nach Bad Dürkheim, im weiteren Verlauf entlang der Haardt bis nach Bad Bergzabern, abschließend östlich über den Bienwald nach Rülzheim.

Und hier gibts auch Infos:
http://www.berge-gipfel.de/index.htm?/Pfalz/F-Wanderwege/Ww_Saar_Pfalz_Weg.html
Leider nirgends GPS Daten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. März 2015)

In pfälzischen Bikerkreisen ist der Weg auch unter "Die Armbanduhr" ein Begriff. Das Wegestück ab KL nach Bad Dürkheim ist mit dem MTB durchgehend befahrbar, aber über weite Strecken (Isenachtal, Jägertal) auch kreuzlangweilig. Am westlichen Rand von Bad Dürkheim wechselt der Weg seine Richtung und schwenkt nach Süden. Da sind dann einige Passagen enthalten, die deutlich mehr Freude bereiten, aber für den durchschnittlichen Mountainbiker immer noch gut befahrbar sein sollten.


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. März 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> In pfälzischen Bikerkreisen ist der Weg auch unter "Die Armbanduhr" ein Begriff. Das Wegestück ab KL nach Bad Dürkheim ist mit dem MTB durchgehend befahrbar, aber über weite Strecken (Isenachtal, Jägertal) auch kreuzlangweilig. Am westlichen Rand von Bad Dürkheim wechselt der Weg seine Richtung und schwenkt nach Süden. Da sind dann einige Passagen enthalten, die deutlich mehr Freude bereiten, aber für den durchschnittlichen Mountainbiker immer noch gut befahrbar sein sollten.



 Ok danke schonmal. Eigentlich interessiert mich am meisten der Abschnitt Saarbrücken - Kaiserslautern .


----------



## Peter Lang (9. März 2015)

Den Abschnitt von Saarbrücken bis kurz hinter Landstuhl bin ich mal vor ein paar Jahren gefahren, den kannst du zur Not auch mit dem Trekkingrad fahren


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. März 2015)

Ok, fahrbar aber eher langweilig also? 



Peter Lang schrieb:


> Den Abschnitt von Saarbrücken bis kurz hinter Landstuhl bin ich mal vor ein paar Jahren gefahren, den kannst du zur Not auch mit dem Trekkingrad fahren


----------



## Peter Lang (9. März 2015)

War auf jeden Fall sehr gut markiert, landschaftlich auch nicht schlecht, fahrtechnisch eher einfach.


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. März 2015)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> War auf jeden Fall sehr gut markiert, landschaftlich auch nicht schlecht, fahrtechnisch eher einfach.



Ok danke


----------

